#  Krankenpflege >   Definition "Krankenpflege" >

## michmay

Hallo Zusammen! 
Auch ich freue mich als ein Vertreter der "Pflegefraktion" über dieses neue Forum hier und wäre begeistert, wenn es großen Zuspruch findet. Als Einstieg habe ich Euch nachfolgend eine Definition aufgeführt, was Krankenpflege ist, woher sie kommt und wie sie sich im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt hat.   *Im Christentum zählt die Krankenpflege zu den sieben Werken der Barmherzigkeit. Mit dem Gleichnis vom barmherzigen Samariter (Lk 10, 25-37) wurde sie jedem Christen zur Pflicht gemacht. Vor allem sorgte man sich um kranke Pilger und baute an fast jeder Station der Pilgerwege ein Hospital. Als mit den Kreuzzügen die Lepra in Europa eingeschleppt wurde, wurden für diese Kranken, Aussätzige genannt, besondere Hospitäler erbaut, ebenso um 1349 für die Opfer der Pest. Viele Heilige wurden durch ihre Leistungen in der Krankenpflege bekannt. Die Vinzentinerinnen setzten sich hauptsächlich zur organisierten Krankenpflege ein. Die erste Krankenpflegeschule im Protestantismus gründete Pastor Theodor Fliedner in Kaiserswerth (Diakonissenhaus). 
Die englische Krankenschwester Florence Nightingale erhielt dort in den Jahren 1850/51 eine Ausbildung und richtete nach ihrer Rückkehr vom Krimkrieg 1860 in London die erste konfessionell unabhängige Krankenpflegeschule ein. 
Der Schweizer Philantrop Henri Dunant, Ideengeber für die Internationale Rotkreuz- und Rothalbmond-Bewegung, ließ sich von Nightingales Vorbild inspirieren und richtete ebenfalls Krankenpflegeschulen ein, die weltanschaulich und konfessionell unabhängig waren. 
In den letzten Jahrzehnten wurde die Pflege immer mehr auf wissenschaftliche Grundlagen gestellt. Die deutschsprachigen Länder bauen mit großer Verspätung gegenüber den angelsächsischen Ländern die Pflegewissenschaft auf. Gesellschaftlich genießen die Krankenpflegeberufe in Deutschland hohes Ansehen. Die Ausbildung gehört zu den anspruchsvollsten der Nichthochschul-Berufe.* 
Weitere Infos unter folgendem Link:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krankenpflege

----------


## chaosbarthi

Hallo Lichtenberg, 
ich hoffe, dass du mir nicht böse bist, wenn ich in diesen historischen Thread die Legende von der Schöpfung der Krankenschwester einstelle. In der Hoffnung, dass du mir diesen Joke, der ja durchaus einen wahren Kern enthält nicht übel nimmst:  *Die Legende von der Erschaffung der Krankenschwester*  
Als der liebe Gott die Krankenschwester schuf, machte er bereits den 6. Tag Überstunden. Da erschien ein Engel und sagte: "Herr, Ihr bastelt aber lange an dieser Figur!" 
Der liebe Gott antwortete: "Hast Du die lange Liste spezieller Wünsche auf der Bestellung gelesen? Sie soll als Mann und Frau lieferbar sein, wartungsfrei und leicht zu desinfizieren, aber nicht aus Plastik, sie soll Nerven wie Drahtseile haben und einen Rücken, auf dem sich alles abladen lässt, dabei aber so zierlich, dass sie sich in viel zu kleinen Dienstzimmer wohlfühlen kann. Sie muss 5 Dinge zur gleichen Zeit tun können und soll dabei immer noch eine Hand frei haben." 
Da schüttelte der Engel den Kopf und Sagte: " Sechs Hände, das wird kaum gehen!"
"Die Hände machen mir keine Kopfschmerzen", sagte der liebe Gott, "aber die drei Paar Augen, die schon das Standardmodell haben soll: ein Paar, das nachts durch die Wände sehen kann, damit eine Nachtwache 2 Stationen betreuen kann, eine 2. Paar im Hinterkopf, mit dem sie sieht, was man vor ihr verbergen will, was sie aber unbedingt wissen muss und natürlich das eine Paar hier vorn, mit dem sie einen Patienten ansehen kann und ihm deutet "Ich verstehe Sie und bin für Sie da, ohne dass sie ein Wort sprechen müssen." 
Der Engel zupfte ihn leicht am Ärmel und sagte: "Geht schlafen, Herr, und macht morgen weiter." "Ich kann nicht", sprach der liebe Gott, "Ich habe bereits geschafft, dass sie fast nie krank wird und wenn, dann heilt sie sich selbst. Sie kann bereits begreifen, das 10 Doppelzimmer 40 Patienten bedeuten kann, aber 10 Stellen oft nur 5 Schwestern/Pfleger sind. Sie hat Freude an einem Beruf, der alles fordert und schlecht bezahlt wird. Sie kann Schaukelschichten leben und kommt mit wenigen Wochenenden aus." 
Der Engel ging langsam um das Modell der Schwester herum. "Das Material ist zu weich", seufzte er. "Aber dafür zäh", entgegnete der liebe Gott, "Du glaubst gar nicht, was es alles aushält!" 
"Kann sie denken?"
"Nicht nur denken, sondern urteilen und Kompromisse schliessen", sagte der liebe Gott.
Schliesslich beugte sich der Engel vor und fuhr mit dem Finger über die Wange des Modells. "Da ist ein Leck", sagte er. "Ich habe Euch ja gesagt, Ihr versucht, zuviel in das Modell hineinzupacken". 
"Das ist kein Leck, das ist eine Träne!"
"Und wofür ist sie?"
"Sie fliesst bei Freude, Trauer, Enttäuschung, Schmerz und Verlassenheit", sagte der liebe Gott versonnen, "die Träne ist das Überlaufventil!"  
(Texter: Unbekannt) 
In Anerkennung der Pflegearbeit, die unter oft unter erschwerten Bedingungen geleistet wird.   :Smiley:  LG chaosbarthi

----------


## michmay

@chaosbarthi: 
Nehme Dir Deinen Beitrag nicht übel, er beruht doch auf wahren Begebenheiten....  :ta_clap:

----------


## Lilly

Tja, mir fällt da ein, daß Florence Nightingale als Engel von Sibirien ja auch die Geschichte der Krankenpflege mitgeprägt hat... 
als gelangweilte Tochter aus reichem Hause pflegte sie Soldaten, damit sie wieder kriegstauglich wurden (was ich für sehr fragwürdig halte...naja...meine Meinung)... 
sie tat es umsonst...klar...sie kam aus reichem Hause...daraus resultiert heute noch die schlechte Bezahlung...also alles in allem kann ich das nicht mehr nur gut finden...man müsste endlich mal wegkommen von dem "Engel" und hinfinden zu der Schwerstarbeitleistenden Krankenschwester, die (wie ich es für mich oft definiert habe) mit 10 Händen und 5 Köpfen gleichzeitig arbeiten muss....und dafür auch entsprechend entlohnt werden müsste....

----------


## Obelix1962

Ich bin gerührt ! 
Ein Beitrag für Mutter Theresa  :a_01angel_1:  
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------

